
Facebook Responds to Open Letter Criticizing 'Real Names' Policy - eplanit
http://www.buzzfeed.com/alexkantrowitz/facebook-is-making-enforcement-changes-to-its-real-names-pol#.vbXjKyMY9m
======
viraptor
This is interesting. “It will also help us better understand the reasons why
people can’t currently confirm their name, informing potential changes we make
in the future.” -> That means they want to not only store social interactions
of someone not using their real name, but also reasons why they don't want to
use it? I don't think I'd ever want to tell a company why I don't use my real
name - nothing good can come from them storing it.

